# .Net Library PLCCom S7



## Indi.An-er (26 Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,
  mein Name ist Jörg Vermehren, ich bin Mitarbeiter der Fa. Indi.An und für die technische Projektabwicklung innerhalb unseres Unternehmens verantwortlich.
  Ich möchte Sie auf diesem Wege auf unseren SPS-Treiber „PLCCom S7“ aufmerksam machen.
  Es handelt sich um eine reine .Net Library zum Zugriff auf Adressbereiche von Siemens S7 oder kompatiblen SPS-Steuerungen (siehe Detailbeschreibung). 
Der Treiber kann unter Visual Studio direkt in Ihre zu erstellende 32- oder 64-Bit Applikation eingebunden werden. Außerdem ist die Komponente unter Linux mit dem Mono-Framework lauffähig.

  „PLCCom S7“ wurde jahrelang in Projekten innerhalb unseres Hauses erfolgreich eingesetzt und ist auch Bestandteil unseres UA-OPC-Servers. Unter anderem wurden innerhalb eines Projektes 200 SPS-Steuerungen mit jeweils 1000 Datenpunkten über die Library angebunden, was die Leistungsfähigkeit verdeutlicht.

  Mit im Lieferumfang befinden sich eine ausführliche Hilfe im MSDN-Style sowie umfangreiche Beispielprojekte. 

  Gerne möchte ich Sie dazu einladen, eine 30-Tage Testversion mit vollem Leistungsumfang unter http://indi-an.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=69 herunterzuladen und ausführlich zu testen. 

  Beim Kauf einer Entwicklerlizenz ist eine 12-monatige Service-Subscription inclusive.

  Über Ihr Feedback sowie eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
  Jörg Vermehren

Indi.An GmbH & Co. KG
www.indi-an.de
info@indi-an.de


----------



## JesperMP (30 März 2010)

*eine kleine Frage.*

Von ihrer Web-Seite:



> Kommunikationmöglichkeiten (je nach CPU):
> 
> Serieller MPI-Adapter,Serieller PPI-Adapter, MPI-Adapter USB (über virtuellen seriellen Port), Ethernet TCP/IP (über CP243, CP343, CP443), Green Cable (nur unterstützende Vipa-CPUs)


Keine Direkt-Verbindung zu PN CPU's ?


----------



## Indi.An-er (30 März 2010)

Hallo,


JesperMP schrieb:


> Keine Direkt-Verbindung zu PN CPU's ?


die Frage verstehe ich jetzt nicht!
Was meinen Sie mit "Keine Direkt-Verbindung zu PN CPU's ?"?


----------



## JesperMP (30 März 2010)

Wenn ich ein TCP/IP Verbindung zu ein 315-2PN/DP haben will, brauche ich denn unbedingt ein CP343-1, obwohl es es schon ein ethernet schnittstelle hat ?

Es steht ja "über CP243, CP343, CP443"


----------



## Indi.An-er (30 März 2010)

Hallo,
die PLCCom S7- Komponente wurde mit diversen SPS unterschiedlicher Hersteller getestet und wird auch zukünftig mit weiteren Modellen unterschiedlicher Hardwarestände getestet. Eine 315-(2)DP/PN war bisher allerdings noch nicht darunter. Deshalb kann ich leider Ihre Frage nicht abschliessend beantworten. Ich habe mir allerdings die Ausstattung angeschaut und gehe stark davon aus, dass die SPS in der Art der Kommunikation analog zum CP343 arbeitet und kein weiteres CP zur Kommunikation mit PLCCom S7 braucht.
Am besten einfach einmal mit der Demo-Version testen.


----------



## andy_l (28 September 2010)

Hallo Indi.An-er,

ich habe mir gestern die Komponente als Testversion heruntergeladen und unter Windows 7 Professional 64 bit die Demo-Anwendung ausprobiert. Die Verbindung zu einer CPU 315-2 PN/DP funktioniert voellig problemlos. Wir hegen gerade den Gedanken, unsere Kommunikationsbibliothek zu wechseln und da gefaellt mir die von euch recht gut.

Andy_L


----------

